# Weekly Photo Challenge #2 for week of 7/26/15



## wvdawg (Jul 26, 2015)

This week's theme is - STACK - the interpretation is up to you.

The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be *new pics *taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 26, 2015)

This ought to be fun   Thanks Dennis for getting this up and running again I've always enjoyed these challenges and seeing what folks can come up with


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 26, 2015)

Took me a while to make this STACK        of rocks


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 26, 2015)

You must have worked all day getting ready for that shot!  
Did those come out of the field? - Glad you had the tractor to help.  
Nice job working it into the shot - quite a STACK!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 26, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> You must have worked all day getting ready for that shot!
> Did those come out of the field? - Glad you had the tractor to help.
> Nice job working it into the shot - quite a STACK!



  Yea right one day   You forget  I'm retired and don't even think of working that hard but yes the tractor makes a big difference.

Came out of the field and they're still growing 
everytime I cut or plow there's more popping up....


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 27, 2015)

Really big field rocks!  You must be giving them too many minerals!
Looks like a pretty good wall waiting to happen!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 28, 2015)

*How about the old saying?*

"I swear on . . ."


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2015)

HOLY cow Dennis that's a great idea and shot for the challenge


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks Mike.

OK - where did everyone else go?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 30, 2015)

Missed the first week

Wanted a smoke stack but here you go


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome to the challenge Lukikus 2 - those quarters stack up nicely!


----------



## kc6bsm (Jul 31, 2015)

Lots of stacks!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow!  Now that is how you respond to the challenge!  Smoke stacks and haystacks abound!  A great composition too!  Thank you Rebecca!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jul 31, 2015)

here's a serious stack...LOL


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2015)

Fish so glad you decided to join in. The challenge is just suppose to be FUN and make us think a bit but I got to say you done a fine job. Even though you mentioned you were worried about only shooting a point and shoot that picture is sharp as a tack and I think well composied but you need to take that with a grain of salt cause you're hearing from a guy that packs his Kodak Z812 just about everywhere he goes, mushes the button a lot of times ( nice thing about digy don't like it delete it) then likes to show off what he's seen even if he thinks it not that great. 

FINE shot


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Beautiful stack Fishlipps!  I think that is what Mike's stack will look like in a couple more years!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 31, 2015)

Come on folks - two days left to stack 'em and post 'em!  I know we have some more of you up to the challenge!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 2, 2015)

It was a light week but still some great shots from those who chose to play.  Thanks.  This thread is still open for STACK pictures taken through today.


----------



## carver (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok Dennis,How about a stack of cheese(Pennys been on a diet so I've been eating a lot of it)


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Yum!  Yum!  Thanks for joining the crowd Jerry.
I probably won't recognize Penny when I see her again if she has lost as much weight as you said!  
Now that you found your camera, I can't wait to see which item you shoot for week 3 - you have quite a collection to pick from!


----------



## natureman (Aug 2, 2015)

Found on a hiking trip.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2015)

Great discovery!  Beautiful pic of it too!
Someone had a good time creating that little stack for others to enjoy!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 3, 2015)

that stack of rocks in the creek is TOO cool!!!....you KNOW that took someone some time!..


----------



## remington742 (Aug 4, 2015)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> here's a serious stack...LOL


 
it that Coopers Furness?


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 7, 2015)

remington742 said:


> it that Coopers Furness?



yes, sir....it is...


----------

